

I am trying to solve the natural human loneliness problem - hazzajay

Hello,<p>I have some ideas and have tested some with moderate success via landing pages.<p>But would love to connect with anyone else that is interested in this area. I truly believe technology has a role to play in alleviating loneliness.<p>If there are startups or companies currently solving this problem, please link them as I&#x27;d love to check them out.<p>Otherwise, how can we solve the loneliness problem? What would help you to not be lonely?
======
thegrif
I think there will be different solutions depending on what is triggering the
feelings of loneliness/isolation to begin with. I'm in a situation right now
where I am out on medical leave from work - and I don't have many
relationships outside of my professional life. It has been incredibly lonely -
but rightfully so, because I went from having a ton of people around me to
having literally no one.

I would imagine feelings of loneliness could also be more synthetic - not
saying that the feelings themselves are fake or unwarranted, but they are
brought on by more psychological conditions versus situations manifesting
themselves in the physical world. I have experienced this type of loneliness
as well - though it took on a flavor more of abandonment.

I'm @thegrif if you want to connect.

TG

------
benstewart
Check out the Revised Standard Edition, and particularly the "newer" books of
Maccabees, Esdras and Sirach. These are also known as the Apocrypha, a
collection of books that many Bible translations considered more than
necessary for their purposes. They are quite interesting. I've found an
incredibly exciting close friend that talks to me verbally...Jesus Christ.
Interfaith.org has an incredible collection of the texts online at no charge.
Extra information that truly is transformational.

